# Martha Stewart Gets Own Channel on SIRIUS



## syphix (Jun 23, 2004)

Full story.


> NEW YORK (Reuters) - Sirius Satellite Radio Inc., which has tried to establish the fledgling satellite radio medium as a magnet for top talent, said it will hold a press event on Monday with lifestyle maven Martha Stewart and executives from Martha Stewart Living Omnimedia Inc.
> 
> A spokesman for Sirius, which has been recruiting top personalities and professional sports to compete with bigger rival XM Satellite Radio Holdings Inc., declined to detail what the companies would unveil at the event.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

*Sirius Cooking, Entertaining, More*

Sirius Satellite Radio and Martha Stewart Living Omnimedia inked an exclusive four-year agreement to create and launch a Martha Stewart-branded satellite radio channel.

The channel, the first of its kind, will provide original programming specifically designed for women listeners and their families, 24-hours-a-day, seven days-a-week.

Martha Stewart Living Radio will leverage the company's expertise in the lifestyle arena to create programming focused on topics such as cooking, entertaining, gardening, home-keeping, decorating, holidays, collecting, health and whole living, crafts, and weddings, as well as how-to projects for parents and children, and information and tips for owners and their pets. Martha Stewart will be a regular presence on the channel and will be actively involved with program development. Martha Stewart Living Omnimedia's team of experts will also contribute. Martha Stewart Living Radio is expected to begin on Sirius later this year.

For those who want to subscribe to Martha Stewart Living Radio on Sirius, information is available at http://www.sirius.com and http://www.marthastewart.com or by calling 800-869-5059 or 800-869-5547.

SkyRetailer - used with permission


----------



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

Nick said:


> To whatever unidentified MOD who moved this thread:
> 
> I put it in *General Discussion* intentially because Martha Stewart is of GENERAL INTEREST. You need to get a broader perspective on life. This is NOT just about Sirius radio. Now, thanks to your error in judgement, most people here will never know that Martha Stewart, a person of Broad and General Interest, and in the NEWS every day, willl be on satellite radio. :whatdidid
> 
> Bah! Humbug!


You haven't taken your meds today, have you?  

I (personally) always click on "New Posts" and rarely look at the forum they are posted in, when I want to know what the latest is. Plus your thread is linked from the front page. PLUS, you're not even the first person to report this. :shrug: :shrug: :shrug:

So go have a coke and a smile! !pepsi!

NOTE: I'm not sure how they can have an all-Martha all-the-time channel. Although hers is sometimes an exception, there's usually a LOT of fluff on those types of shows that is just painfully annoying to me. I hope there's enough "compelling content".


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Laverne said:


> You haven't taken your meds today, have you?
> 
> So go have a coke and a smile! !pepsi!


My bad. :whatdidid

Thanks, Laverne. I poured a _Coca Cola_ into a "pepsi" glass - somehow, it tasted different.


----------



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

"Martha Stewart Living Radio". Don't know if I like the sound of that or not. So, who thinks this move will allow Sirius to better compete with XM? Hmm?? :whatdidid


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Maybe Martha and that scuzzy Stern POS can sing old prison rape songs...


----------



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

Nick said:


> Maybe Martha and that scuzzy Stern POS can sing old prison rape songs...


 :nono2:


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

!pepsi! 

total waste of bandwith


----------



## oby (Jul 29, 2004)

Martha's face is plastered all over the Sirius website. Do they really think she's going to be a major factor for new subs? I was channel surfing on cable, and saw her cooking show. She has a very boring delivery, a very monotone voice. Not to mention the problem of how to convey cooking, over the radio.


----------

